# Wanting to teach as a primary teacherin Australia



## Taylr (Mar 1, 2018)

In a few months, I will have my bachelor's in education. I plan on then applying to get accredited to teach in NSW. The month before I graduate from college, I intend on applying for a work/holiday visa. I am coming from the US. I read on the teach.nsw accrediation website that in order for one to be considered to be accredited one has to:
-have an Australian postal address that matches your ID
-have a WWCC (working with children clearence) number.

Of course I will finish the accreditation process once I'm there, but for now that's on hold at the moment.

What other things should I know that I'm not aware of regarding overseas teachers coming to teach in NSW schools? (Both private and public)


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

Taylr said:


> In a few months, I will have my bachelor's in education. I plan on then applying to get accredited to teach in NSW. The month before I graduate from college, I intend on applying for a work/holiday visa. I am coming from the US. I read on the teach.nsw accrediation website that in order for one to be considered to be accredited one has to:
> -have an Australian postal address that matches your ID
> -have a WWCC (working with children clearence) number.
> 
> ...


Check out the "teach NSW" website & look at ads for teachers in NSW on the popular job search sites & see what they ask for and what the requirements are.


----------

